# wie laufen xp spiele unter windows 7 mit 64 bit



## gollom (28. Februar 2010)

sollte man echt zur 32 versinon greifen oder wie laufen ältere spiele unter w7 mit 64 bit? ausser dem kompabilitäts modus noch was?


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze 64bit OS seit Vista, und jetzt aktuell auch Win7 - keine Probleme.
Auch ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus.

32bit ist veraltet - allein schon wegen der Möglichkeit mehr Speicher zu nutzen sollte man auf 64bit setzen.


----------



## gollom (28. Februar 2010)

und wenn spiele trotz patches und komp. modus nich laufen was dann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich liebe auch Retro Spiele und mir ist jetzt noch keins begegnet das nicht zum laufen zu bekommen war! Win7 64Bit, kein Problem.


----------



## Blutstoff (28. Februar 2010)

Hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme unter Win7 64bit. Selbst alte Klassiker aus den 90er (Blade Runner, Total Annihilation, Wing Commander, etc.) habe ich noch zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## gollom (28. Februar 2010)

erzählt doch ma wie ihr angestellt/ was eingestellt habt damit es läuft


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

gollom schrieb:


> erzählt doch ma wie ihr angestellt/ was eingestellt habt damit es läuft



Wahrscheinlich nichts... im schlimmsten Fall Kompatibilitätsmodus Win XP SP3


----------



## gollom (28. Februar 2010)

gollom schrieb:


> und wenn spiele trotz patches und komp. modus nich laufen was dann?


was dann


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

Was soll dann sein?
Dann laufen sie nicht und Du brauchst XP oder sonstwas.
Da sich die Zahl solcher Spiele allerdings mehr als in Grenzen hält, brauchst Du Dir wohl keine Sorgen machen


----------

